# Need some help on ATV accessories



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm zeroing in on a new ATV. I like the Honda Forman, but Honda does not
design well for accessories. I plan on using it primarily for Icefishing and hunting. I checked Cabela's and they seem to have a lot of after market stuff
that would help.

Any suggestions on web sites for ATV aftermarket stuff....storage basket/box
and ice auger carrier?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

www.mooseutilities.com
www.cyclecountry.com


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

I like my drop basket, it holds 3 5 gallon pails full of ice fishing junk, but it is made of extruded metal so snow/ice gets thrown onto the bottom of the buckets. 
I havent found an auger carrier that I like. 
I also have a trunk/rear seat that is pretty handy and a winch is nice.
A shanty tow bar is a must!

have fun setting it up and post pictures!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

ryansatvracks.com They make one rack that bolts to the back of an atv that carries your shanty.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks guys!! I looked at some of the stuff and the drop basket looks
real good. It will definitely be added. One I looked at had a rubber floor insert
to cushion the bumps. Haven't decided on the auger mount. Actic cat makes
one that is a tube that holds a 10 inch auger. It seems good, but I'm probably
going with the Honda foreman.

On the shanty front, I've been looking at fishtrap and otter as the options
with an integrated sled and tow bar. I have a jet sled that I could use
to "train" a guest behind the ATV and shanty. I'll probably just use the 
trailer to put all my junk on when I have more than a guy or two going with
me.


----------



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

I have the Honda 500 Rubicon and purchased most of my accessories on ebay. As long as they were new I saved some cash!  Go to ebay motors and click on atv under accessories.


----------

